# Extending freshness



## jstephen (Feb 27, 2010)

Have been producing crumb cakes for local consumption for years. Contemplating a move to online sales. I have concerns on maintaining the quality (specifically, the freshness) of product. 

Changing ingredients to extend the life of product, packaging, etc. are just a few of the things we have been discussing.

Would love to hear from anyone who has ideas along this line and or anyone who has taken this path and how they overcame this challenge.

J Stephen


----------



## cakeface (Mar 20, 2010)

*Calcium Propionate *is sold at the mill we buy from. It is used with most commonly with breads-it is a mould inhibitor so extends shelf life- although it can adversly affect products that contain baking powder.

It is the only one I am personally familiar with-

consult http://baking-management.com/ingredients/bm_imp_7448/

for perhaps more suitable alternatives


----------



## jstephen (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks. I will test this to see how well it works. I appreciate the info.


----------



## cabotvt (May 5, 2009)

Use Glycerin works well for moisture content and shelve life, should be the same as mail life


----------



## clio (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi, just read your thread on glycerine.  How does it work ? can you get it from supermarket ?

I am home baker, my problem is moisture forming on my otherwise perfect cup cakes after a few hours.

Would glycerine help ?

Thanks,

Clio


----------



## clio (Oct 8, 2010)

How much glycerine would I use in a batch qty of 500gm self raise flour, 500g marg, 4 eggs, 300gm sugar ?  or is there any other way of storing cakes without moisture forming on them ?

Thanks

Clio


----------



## stork (Oct 21, 2010)

I have problems with the vegetable in my restaurant they easily get saggy..anyone can help?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Clio......glycerin will not stop moisture from forming on cakes. Cakes sweat under refrigeration......that's just how it is. When you talk about storing your cakes, are you talking about storing them decorated or undecorated? If they are just baked cake layers, wrap them well in plastic wrap and you should have no problems. If you are talking about a decorated (iced) cake, then put the cake in a box and wrap the box in plastic. This will reduce the sweating.


----------



## linny29 (Oct 9, 2010)

I have been wondering the same thing, please update us your progress, would like to hear your findings!


----------



## clio (Oct 8, 2010)

I make cup cakes (buns) they seem to sweat in a large plastic lunch box after a few hours / day. I make a batch of 50 as I have 3 kids and they love them.  Handy for treat in lunch box.  It would be a pain to have to make a smaller batch every 2nd day.

Thanks

clio


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Clio.......don't refrigerate your cupcakes. They don't need refrigeration. Then they shouldn't sweat. By the way, refrigerating baked goods just hastens the staling process.


----------

